# do fruit flies need light?



## frogmeing (Sep 23, 2005)

can fruit flies be cultured in a dark place?


----------



## mydumname (Dec 24, 2004)

I have placed cultures in a drawer, but never payed attention to whether they over or under produced ones in light.


----------

